# Fight the Ban



## Jiffy (28 April 2005)

Has anyone heard about fund-raising bracelets bearing the slogan 'Fight the Ban'?  Where can we get them from? 

It is reported elsewhere that these will help to raise legal fees of those who stormed Parliament last year(e.g. Otis F.).


----------



## BundleBrandy (28 April 2005)

the CA shop on their website.

£2 each

I fancy buying a ton and selling them at hunt events


----------



## combat_claire (28 April 2005)

Also CA stands and events over the summer [smile]


----------



## BundleBrandy (28 April 2005)

oh no... that means there may already be some at hunt events 

Shall sell them at school then 

or better still, shall hold a massive charity event for the CA fighting fund.  Can you imagine the chaos when the antis turn up??


----------



## Chia (30 April 2005)

Am handing out Felix the fox stickers at the gates at Badminton on Sat so you better all be wearing them - we're trying to get them on everyone - Badminton being the home of the Beaufort hounds I don't think it's too insane of me to think that there ought to be a rule - only pro-hunters allowed!!! lol somehow I don't think so but the more people wear the stickers the better - oh and they're free - but donations very welcome.


----------



## Jiffy (30 April 2005)

Any at Withington event on Sunday?  I'll try & pick some up there if they're about.


----------



## Chia (30 April 2005)

Fraid not that I know of - think they're really concentrating on Badminton as the first big hit (though we were at cheltenham on Friday of the festival aswell)  Have a look online- if you write them an email they will probably send you some stuff anyway - looking for as much help as poss.


----------



## wallace (3 May 2005)

Do you really think Rat Boy Otis needs help with legal fees?
In any case he did more for the anti cause that day than years of campaigning ever did. Just when the Government were looking into delaying things significantly to reach a compromise, a few jug-eared chinless toffs "storm" Parliament. To have backed down at that point would appear very weak and so I think it strengthened the resolve of those at the top to see the ban through.


----------



## Sika (5 May 2005)

Oh yes of course I was forgetting. Had they not got into Parliament that day then the ban would not have been pushed through.

What ARE you on ?


----------



## lizziebinks (6 May 2005)

there are 2 types of wrist band available. a rubber one (green and red) like the livestrong yellow one etc. i thin u can go to CA website for those.
there is also a silver one for 25 gbp plus P&P available from http://www.tjklondon.com/
the frist month's sales proceeds goes to help fight the legal fees as per H&H article:
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/competitionnews/392/63635.html

i ordered my banbgle yesterday.
bring on hunting again!!!!
i got pg as soon as the ban was announced and am hoping that hunting will be up and running once the child is so we can both enjoy the best activity in the world.

L.


----------



## MagicMelon (6 May 2005)

Nowhere else would people offer to help pay for legal fees for some morons who broke the law.....


----------



## combat_claire (6 May 2005)

And legal aid is what then? If not to assist people with legal problems regardless.


----------



## BundleBrandy (6 May 2005)

So no one deserves the chance to be represented in court?

I hope you never end up in a position where you need funds to defend yourself.  He didn't break the law, he got into parliament without being stopped on an intentionally peaceful mission.

That doesn't breach security or hurt anyone.


----------



## A non hypo anti (7 May 2005)

&gt;He didn't break the law,

Yes he did.

&gt;he got into parliament

you've omitted the crucial word - illegally

&gt;without being stopped on an intentionally peaceful mission.

Granted.  But doesn't change the illegality.

&gt;That doesn't breach security

Yes it does

&gt;or hurt anyone.

See above regarding legality


----------



## wallace (7 May 2005)

There was a strong feeling at the time that Blair was looking for a compromise and a delay, in order to prevent ugly scenes at election time (which don't appear to have happened so his fears were groundless.) The Commons intervention happened just at the wrong time, for hunting. I'm not saying that a ban would not have gone through anyway, but the actions of these idiots would have gone some way to persuading the government that they had to stand firm and go with the will of the Commons. It did nothing to help the cause of hunting and much to damage it. The last nail in the coffin if you like.

Shiraz is one of my current favourites, or a decent Speyside Malt.


----------



## MagicMelon (19 May 2005)

They broke the law! No, they dont deserve the right because there's no argument. They were seen braking the law so whats to discuss?! 

Peaceful? He broke into parliament to do what? Yell and scream about the ban. I dont consider that peaceful at all!

I would only bother to defend myself if I knew I wasnt guilty!


----------



## ROSSTHEJOCK (19 May 2005)

Nobody knows because you will just get funny looks wearing a fight the power bracelet. Why not make your own ala Blue Peter? Legal fees for what? Oh sorry I keep forgetting that Otis has a bullet proof defence strategy all worked out. "It is alleged that you stormed the houses of parliament Mr Ferret..I mean Ferry." "No, it was'nt me." "But we have photographic and video evidence Mr Ferret, I mean Ferry". "No you don't....." Poor wee Otis. So what would happen if parliament was stormed every week by members of the public because their job was under threat? They would be charged the same way Otis will be. You know the way YOU all keep this going is just making it funny. Fight the power.........do yourselves a favour and stop mentioning this non entity as if he represents your cause because if that is the case, you are doomed to failure(like Otis' legal battle)


----------



## Sika (22 May 2005)

I think young Otis did the government a favour by showing that despite all the millions of pounds spent on security, if anyone with real evil intent wanted to get into the House they could.

It will be interesting to see if Alun Michael is prepared to go to court and state that he felt scared by the event.If he does he will appear feeble and weak, if he does not then the charges brought cannot stick.


----------



## wallace (22 May 2005)

Maybe 'young' Otis did those responsible for security procedures a 'favour', in that he highlighted some shortcomings, but he certainly didn't do hunting any favours.

I doubt if the issue of Alun Michael's personal feelings of safety will have any bearing on whether the charges stick or not. He was certainly no more scared than the particular buffoon who collapsed to his knees when confronted by a 70 year old man in tights!


----------



## Sage (22 May 2005)

No your right their Wallace, had those tossers not highlighted just how crap the security was, then some genuine terrorist may have got into the chamber and done us all a favour, come back Guy Fawkes all is forgiven!


----------



## wallace (23 May 2005)

Yes, let's blow up Parliament and have anarchy! Let's give power to the unruly mob armed with sticks with a nail shoved in the end!


----------



## ROSSTHEJOCK (26 May 2005)

The question is not whether he felt scared but did these immature, chinless tits storm the houses of parliament. Don't believe your own hype, charges will be brought(an immediate cessation of Rodentboy Otis' cheese ration would hit him hard)These people are an embarrasment and if you think they represent your cause then you your cause is screwed


----------



## BundleBrandy (26 May 2005)

How was it illegally?  He never had to pretend to be a builder, he was practically pushed in by the police.

It could be said that i have entered parliament illegally - i wasn't stopped nor asked to prove who i was.  It was also assumed that i was supposed to be there.

Should i be in court too?  Or does the fact i wasn't a toff mean i can get away with it?  A state schoolgirl in bolts and a hoody, not exactly your usual image of a pro really.


----------



## A non hypo anti (26 May 2005)

&gt;It could be said that i have entered parliament illegally - i wasn't stopped nor asked to prove who i was. It was also assumed that i was supposed to be there.

Did you go on to the floor of the Commons whilst a debate was in progress Bundle ?

Incidentally it would seem that the courts agree with me.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4583593.stm

Commons hunting protesters guilty
Pro-hunting campaigner Otis Ferry has been convicted of violating the Public Order Act. 
Seven other men were also found guilty after invading the main Commons chamber during a hunting bill debate.


----------



## BundleBrandy (26 May 2005)

There is that.

What have they been given?  Community service??  I wonder how long before they argue that hunting is a form of the above...

Personally i still think Michael needs to see someone about his nerves.

However, a thought, if he's that worried the pros are going to kill him, how much more worried is he that the antis would if he went against them?

Why all the violence 

(I'm feeling particularly animal rightey having successfully converted my brother to vegetarianism  - all i have to do now is show my sister than the nasty fungus we eat doesn't involve killing quite as many animals as her food.)


----------



## flying_change (26 May 2005)

The sentence was a conditional discharge and £350 costs.


----------



## BundleBrandy (26 May 2005)

hehe! Charge the toffs money, cos thats going to stop them doing it again!

Shame they didn't get a bigger punishment as it would have quite nicely made martys out of them.  And then otis would need rescueing.....


----------



## A non hypo anti (27 May 2005)

A lenient sentence I agree RS (you terrorist sympathiser you  - in case anyoen is confused that was most definately a gag), but it does mean Otis has to behave for 18 months or have to practise not picking up the soap.


----------



## flying_change (27 May 2005)

"And then Otis would need rescuing.....  "

In your dreams.....


----------



## flying_change (27 May 2005)

"(you terrorist sympathiser you  "

me and Osama BinLiner, we're like that


----------



## BundleBrandy (27 May 2005)

RS - tell me where and we can share the reward...


----------



## BundleBrandy (27 May 2005)

pah...

When i go to uni in shropshire i shall go see him hunting...the only purpose of the activity they forgot to use when attempting to defend it.

Ban hunting and where else is Bundle gonna find pretty boys on ponies?


----------



## flying_change (27 May 2005)

You cradlesnatcher !


----------



## flying_change (27 May 2005)

'Share'.... duh.... word not in my dictionary


----------



## Jiffy (27 May 2005)

*Whispers* This might be the wrong place to suggest it, but do they play Polo in Shropshire?


----------



## BundleBrandy (28 May 2005)

and which one of us is 33 years older than the other one, eh!

me, i go for more mature types.  Cradle snatchings not my thing


----------



## flying_change (28 May 2005)

??!!??!!??!!??!!


----------



## sumsquared (20 February 2007)

I have one of these metal braclets, they are not Gold though, they come in silver or copper and can be found at www.tjklondon.com  When you enter the site, they are under "campaign bangles"
Hope this helps!


----------

